# Any luck with PetFinder?



## thebuddhamonkey (Dec 9, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck successfully re-homing a dog on PetFinder? I've listed my dog on there a few months ago, but all I've gotten is scam emails and not one legit reply. I reposted again a few weeks later and the same thing happened. Is that a normal experience for the site? I've tried Craigslist too but while I haven't gotten any scam emails I haven't gotten a legit response either.

Thanks


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

We adopt a lot of our dogs through petfinder. Usually a dozen or so legit apps a week at least for us.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I have never re-homed a dog but I did find Dixie on PetFinder.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Problems that I've seen:

Wording that makes it less likely for searches to pick up your dog. Last time I checked, a dog whose breed was listed as "Yellow Labrador Retriever" DID NOT come up when someone searched for a "Labrador Retriever."

Bad pictures- Black dogs and fast puppies are hard to photograph. Leashes that are obviously taut in the background can be associated with "untrained" by potential adopters.

Lack of information- How has the dog been with children? Loud noises? Cats? Visitors? Potential adopters want to see that the current owner knows enough to detect any major issues.

Health and price- In my experience, the more successful organizations have their adoption fee and what is covered listed on petfinder, or listed under a link to their website. As you probably dont have a website, have you clearly listed the rehoming fee and what vet care has been done? (hw negative, neutered, vaccines, hips on an older dog, ect.

Hope that helped!


----------



## mjmartin01 (May 5, 2009)

We got our first furbaby from Petfinder (back in 2002). She was a silver shepherd/husky mix. She was 12 weeks old when we got her. Sadly she passed away a week before Christmas at the age of 9. She was THE BEST dog to our children. we miss her soo much!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog Mom (Oct 31, 2011)

I've found my last two dogs through petfinder.

I know the rescue group I foster (cats) through has success with petfinder


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Our shelter has HUGE success with petfinder. I don't know if the personal listings show up in a different place from the ones from shelters/rescues? We do "courtesy postings" for people who need to re-home their dogs but can keep them for a while longer or just don't want to take them to the shelter. That seems to work very well too.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I would be very leery of taking a dog from an individual, personally. No offense, but people lie. "Sweetest dog, needs a little training" sometimes means just that, sometimes it means "completely untrained human aggressive dog that has bitten everyone I know and now I have to get rid of it to keep my homeowner's insurance." If I go through a rescue and the dog turns out to be HA or have some other severe problem, I have someone to turn to to help me with that. Not so with an individual.

I know that doesn't help you, but that's one issue you're having.

Also, could you copy/paste your description? I saw a lot of this: [name] [age] [breed] Well, that's helpful. Anyone you'd want to take your dog is looking for a certain dog of a certain temperament with certain exercise requirements to fit their life. If you don't provide details, I'll just move on to the next listing that does.


----------

